# kann man Kois überfüttern???????



## scholzi (29. Juli 2009)

: Leute....:smoki
Da meine Koibande, immer wenn ich vorbei komme, die Mäuler nicht voll genug bekommt und ich nicht wirklich widerstehe, 
stellt sich mir die Frage ob es mal zu viel werden kann!
Da ich Nitrit wöchentlich messe und mein Wasser auch optisch gut aussieht und auch sonst alles im grünen Bereich ist, sollte es daran nicht scheitern

Einer sagte mir mal, das wenn er zu viel füttert, fangen sich die Fische leicht an zu schubber und fressen auch nicht so wild wie sonst. 
das wird ja wohl eher an den Wasserqualität liegen....Oder(obwohl er das verneint)

Was meint ihr.......
immer rein mit dem Futter oder eher verhalten füttern
Woran erkennt man Überfütterung?


----------



## Norbert.M (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: kann man Kois überfüttern???????*

Hallo Robert!

Dein Bekannter hat da wohl recht, denn wenn du Gutmütig deine Tiere immer was zu fressen gibst, weil sie dich vielleicht mit ihren süßen Augen ansehen, und du nicht wiederstehen kannst.
Aus meiner Erfahrung stimmt es, war früher bei mir nicht anders, man sollte seinen Fischen schon Zeiten einräumen wo sie ihr fressen bekommen, Morgens und Abend vielleicht, und nur so viel wie sie in max.1 Minute weg bekommen.
Du wirst nach einer Woche bemerken das es ihnen dann viel besser geht, und sie wieder richtig lustvoll fressen werden......
Und das Wasser wird dann auch nicht so belastet.....


Probier es doch einfach mal aus


Gruss Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: kann man Kois überfüttern???????*

Morgen 
man kann sicherlich überfüttern. Dazu kommt das Koi keinen Magen haben und ihre Mahlzeiten im Darm verdauen, wenn du da immer neues Futter oben drauf schmeißt, kommt das hinten unverdaut wieder raus. Mal ganz abgesehen von Überfettung der Süßen. Und wie auch schon geschrieben werden es dir die Wasserwerte auch danken


----------



## scholzi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: kann man Kois überfüttern???????*

 Norbert und Uwe....
na gut, da muß ich mich wohl zusammenreißen:smoki obwohls mir schwer fallen wird!
Ich hatte in einem anderen Fred gelesen das Störfutter für Kois auch schlecht ist!!!Ich glaub das hattest du geschrieben Uwe...
Das hab ich auch nicht gewußt und falsch gemacht...
können die Kois das nicht richtig verdauen?
Auf was man alles achten muß:shock


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: kann man Kois überfüttern???????*

Doch,
die Koi verdauen das sogar sehr gut  Das Problem sind die Inhaltsstoffe des Futters, bei regelmäßiger Fütterung kann es zu verfettung und Kiemenschäden kommen.

Da ich im Moment ein wenig mit den Nitritwerten zu kämpfen habe, weiß ich wie schwer es einem fällt die bettelnden Mäuler nicht zu stopfen 

So als Zwischendurch kannst du auch mal ein bisschen Kopfsalat (kein Eisbergsalat, da sind die Strunken zu hart) geben  Salat belastet das Wasser nicht und versorgt die Koi auch mit ein paar Vitaminen.

Ich habe den Sonntag als Salattag (unter Protst der Koi) zum Salattag erklärt


----------



## scholzi (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann man Kois überfüttern???????*




Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sonntag als Salattag (unter Protst der Koi) zum Salattag erklärt


Bei dir möcht ich Sonntags kein Koi sein..



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment ein wenig mit den Nitritwerten zu kämpfen habe, weiß ich wie schwer es einem fällt die bettelnden Mäuler nicht zu stopfen


hattest du nicht Anfang Sommer schonmal  Nitritprobleme



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Doch,
> die Koi verdauen das sogar sehr gut  Das Problem sind die Inhaltsstoffe des Futters, bei regelmäßiger Fütterung kann es zu verfettung und Kiemenschäden kommen.


dann werd ich das mal lassen mit dem Füttern....aber nicht das ich irgendwann die Rippen zählen kann


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> So als Zwischendurch kannst du auch mal ein bisschen Kopfsalat (kein Eisbergsalat, da sind die Strunken zu hart) geben  Salat belastet das Wasser nicht und versorgt die Koi auch mit ein paar Vitaminen.


Danke für den Tip....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann man Kois überfüttern???????*



scholzi schrieb:


> hattest du nicht Anfang Sommer schonmal  Nitritprobleme



Nee  Da war es Ammonium. Aber halt Dinge die man bei einem neuen Teich nun mal hat.

Aber nu is alles gut


----------

